# Last day for Harbor Freight Huge Parking Lot Sale & more



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Looking through our local Friday paper today and saw a flyer for Harbor Freight. This weekend is their huge parking lot sale. Sorry not posting earlier. The flyer insert also had a 20% off super coupon for use on one item (code 35496144, valid thru 8/12/17). Didn't notice it online however but it might be there or will be in subsequent online monthly ads. Maybe if you have the 20% off coupon on your phone they'll accept it in the store. Probably will work online.










Their website has many of the items showing the special weekend pricing like the foldable sawhorse only 9.99 (in-store only) which are great for laying down and painting large facades. Their 30x18" hardwood dolly @ 11.99 comes in handy and is well made. Used one to move our Home Depot skeleton horse box and Costco Giant Skull just this weekend while organizing the garage.

While some coupons featured on the Parking Lot ad expire this weekend others for example like their Bunker Hill driveway alert at only 9.99 expires 6/30 (item 61910, code 20750545). That's a really low price for these alarms that can trigger some props (see Scary Papa thread on them). Their 72x80" moving blanket (item 66537, code 20694969) @ 5.99 also expires 6/30. Have a few to keep in our cars and never know when I'm picking up lumber pieces or 84" shepard hooks from Hobby Lobby to display my halloween banners on. Of course they also have a lot of handy prop building tools on sale too--heat guns, multi-tool, drills, reciprocating saw--and tarps for heavy duty waterproof haunt walls.

Here's a link to today's Garage Sale ad: https://www.harborfreight.com/#


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Happen to be near the closest Habor Freight during the HUGE parking lot sale sooooo disappointing nothing in the lot just a few things piles on the sidewalk. This store's parking lot sales are always a disappointment. Been to the next closest one an hour away once and they do an actual parking lot sale... under a BIG tent in the parking lot. Was in search of all things laminating pouches, they have always had the best prices. Wouldn't you know it they discontinued them.


----------

